# Community > Clubs >  Napier NZDA - Membership form

## Kooza

Hello hb Hunters, membership form for the 2018-19 period are now available 
From our Facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/napiernzda/...10020455690088

Check out our page and pop along to a club night, usual story that hunters wont spill the beans on spot x. 
But good to get out and have a talk to hunters rather than on a keyboard.

Cheers

----------

